# Wv kill shelter-gold.ret./duck toller and senior black lab!!!



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Wv kill shelter-Mugsy & Topper....gold.ret./duck toller and senior black lab!!!*

*There are a beaut. SKINNY, ONLY 20 LBS. Golden Ret/Duck Toller Mix, named MUGSY, and TOPPER, a very SAD AND DEPRESSED SENIOR Black Lab here that will be put to sleep!
It never ends!!*
[*url]http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14803001[/url]

More pets like this Home > Adopt / Find a Pet > Mugsy Mugsy 
Mugsy

Hampshire County Animal Control
Paw Paw, WV
304-947-5112 
[email protected] 

Golden Retriever, Nova Scotia Duck-Tolling Retriever [Mix]
Medium Adult Male Dog Click to seefull size*
Printer friendly Email a friend Enlarge photo More About MugsyMugsy is a small (about 25 lbs) possible Golden Retriever mix and is about 2 years old. He was found as a stray and was pretty thin when he was found. He seems to be fine with the cats and ok with the other dogs. He is looking for a home that can love him and care for him so he never has to go hungry again! 
*This dog is with the Hampshire County Animal Control. If you are interested in adopting this animal, You must email us your application to be preapproved. Applications can be found on our homepage along with the adoption process, fees, directions to the our shelter in WV and our hours of operation. 
~Email is the preferred method of contacting us!~

Our email is: [email protected]
Our homepage is: http://www.HampshireCountyAnimalControl.petfinder.com

**Please keep in mind that once you are approved, we are a first come first to adopt shelter - This is to help minimize euthanizing(put to sleep) any dogs, when we are full! (this does not include adoption events)**

 Thank you for considering a homeless pet for adoption, You Will Be Saving a Life and gaining a New BestFriend! 
Mugsy is up-to-date with routine shots. 
My Contact InfoHampshire County Animal Control 
Paw Paw, WV 
304-947-5112 
*
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14594113

Topper

Hampshire County Animal Control
Paw Paw, WV
304-947-5112 
[email protected]

Topper 

Black Labrador Retriever
Large Senior Male Dog Click to see
full size

Printer friendly Email a friend Enlarge photo More About TopperTopper is a large Neutered, black lab. He is about 11 yrs old and needs a home! He is another dog that was turned in after his owners got a divorce and he is depressed. He does not like to be outdoors or be around all these other dogs. Although he gets along with some other dogs, He’s a people dog and wants a family environment. He is very friendly, very gentle, and just loves everyone. xml:namespace prefix = o ns = 'urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice' />

*


*If you are interested in adopting this animal, You must email us your application to be preapproved. Applications can be found on our homepage along with the adoption process, fees, directions to the our shelter in WV and our hours of operation. 
~Email is the preferred method of contacting us!~

Our email is: [email protected]
Our homepage is: http://www.HampshireCountyAnimalControl.petfinder.com

**Please keep in mind that once you are approved, we are a first come first to adopt shelter - This is to help us minimize euthanizing any dogs, when we are full! (this does not include adoption events)**

 Thank you for considering a homeless pet for adoption, You Will Be Saving a Life and gaining a New BestFriend! 


Topper is up-to-date with routine shots and spayed/neutered. 
My Contact InfoHampshire County Animal Control 
Paw Paw, WV 
304-947-5112


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Poor babies, I hope they find a furever home.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Oh dear god...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Almost heaven*

I emld. Carol of Almost Heaven and she said she has emld. the shelter to ask about them. She said they are a very independent shelter. I asked her to let me know what they say.


----------

